# Cheapest way to send pkg's?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Have lightweight bulky fleeces to mail- yesterday sent 1lb, 3 states away, for $8. Used a bag, rather than box- 
Is that the best way for bulky, light things?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Check out the new USPS regional boxes. They have saved me a ton on shipping.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Regional boxes are great for heavier items, for lightweight things that can fit in a bag/envelope that is the best way to ship them.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Please tell us more about these regional boxes.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

These are new flat rate priority boxes. Box A comes in top loading or side loading styles. They are a little smaller than the medium flat rate boxes and have a weight limit of 15lbs. 

Box B has top loading or side loading styles. They are little smaller than the large flat rate boxes and have a weight limit of 20lbs. 

Shipping is based on zones. Box A ships for $4.97 to zones 1&2 up to $9.37 in zone 8. Prices for Box B range from $5.81 to $14.62.

https://www.usps.com/business/priority-mail-regional-rate.htm


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Is this only within a certain postal zone. For example could I ship from TN to WA via regional boxes?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Sent a box full of magazines to Brooklyn NY from PA and sent it parcel post for about a dollar less than "regular" mail. Couldn't send it media rate because there are ads in the magazines..This was told by post office..so it actually arrived the next day in NY !!! they said the time would be 8 to 14 days ?? But, will ask about parcel post for packages that don't have a time delivery set time.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Before the introduction of Priority Mail flat rate boxes I use to send out a fair bit of Parcel Post. USPS managed to lose about 10% of them and sometimes it took five weeks to go one or two states away. I PP mailed a box 10" x 16" x 20" from Waverly to Memphis, TN (about 120 miles) and they managed to completely lose the box.

Today I will send Parcel Post only at the absolute buyer's insistence and then only if they purchase insurance of the package.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Is this only within a certain postal zone. For example could I ship from TN to WA via regional boxes?


Yes, you can ship anywhere in the U.S.A. with regional boxes. The further away you ship the higher the rate, but still, it is usually cheaper that flat rate.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been impressed with regional boxes, too! I'm glad the USPS came out with them. I hope they're enough of a success to stick around.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

If you sell on ebay you can get these boxes for free, I get them in packs of 25 for each size -


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone can get flat rate and regional boxes for free. Order through usps.com


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

cmharris6002 said:


> Anyone can get flat rate and regional boxes for free. Order through usps.com


Didn't know that - Cool! I've found shipping in standard size boxes even if way bigger then your item can be cheaper to ship.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for this info! This is my hardest part of selling on eBay.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

USPS also has a priority cardboard envelope that I recently jammed 6 mags into for a friend, at 4.95. That was cheaper than parcel post or media mail.


----------

